# Door felt & rubber installation



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am curious if anyone else has had a fitment issue with the new door felt and rubber trim for the doors and quarter panel windows? I am having interference with the rubber window felts (when I try to roll the window completely up). Essentially the base of the window frame is hitting the side of the rubber felt and prevents the window from rolling completely up.

Unfortunately I have searched and cannot seem to find anything helpful. Thanks in advance

Chris


----------

